# West LA to Encinco Track?



## bm (Mar 10, 2002)

I just found out about the Velodrome in Encino. I want to know if there's a safe commute to the track from West LA . . . . Should I just ride up Sepulveda?

Thanks


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

You know the HD Center in Carson has a big,new one.Its great.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

It's better to get there by car as they only allow track bikes on the track. Of course, if you're riding your fixie.... 

Anyway, if you are going to ride your bike, 

1) go north on Sepulveda
2) west on Ventura 
3) north on Louise (a residential street) 
4) west on Oxnard Street. 

The velodrome is on the north side of Oxnard Street. It's possible that you have to go east on Oxnard Street, but it's not far from the corner of Oxnard and Louise, in any case.

You should know that it's great fun to go on race nights and watch the races (I think it's Saturday now). A real small town, carnival atmospheric, right there in the SFV.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

il sogno said:


> It's better to get there by car as they only allow track bikes on the track. Of course, if you're riding your fixie....
> 
> Anyway, if you are going to ride your bike,
> 
> ...


 Sorry, it should be east on Oxnard.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

shokhead1 said:


> You know the HD Center in Carson has a big,new one.Its great.


True, but it's more expensive to ride.
They require new riders take a $185 course before being able to ride during the $12 open ride nites.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

il sogno said:


> It's better to get there by car as they only allow track bikes on the track. Of course, if you're riding your fixie...


I could never climb over the hill on my fixie at 48/16t. Would have to bring a smaller front ring and bigger rear cog for the ride over the hill then big on the track gearing once I got there.


----------

